

Ask HN: Coolest way to implement infinite scroll for mobile devices? - parinck

I am trying to implement infinite scrolling of my website&#x27;s catalog page for mobile device but due to appended items the DOM becomes heavy and the browser crashes.
So what would be the proper solution ?<p>Here&#x27;s description of problem 
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;rad-js.com&#x2F;infinite-scroll&#x2F;
======
uptown
You may want to take a look at this post from Airbnb. They tackled this
problem, and have open-sourced their solution:

[http://airbnb.github.io/infinity/](http://airbnb.github.io/infinity/)

------
uptown
Here's another approach:

[http://ionicframework.com/blog/collection-
repeat/](http://ionicframework.com/blog/collection-repeat/)

~~~
parinck
That's a great solution but for that I'll have to use a separate framework
which I can't !! Also , as it is written in angularjs you can easily keep
track of object binding , watches and all other stuff.... but with jquery it
becomes pain.... I need a solution which can be 'plugged' in that's it !! I
don't want to use another framework kinda thing.

